# Gorgeous knit scarf/wrap



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Check this out...it appeared on my FB page. It is gorgeous:

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W251_Sierra.pdf


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

thanks for posting this here.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Goodytwoshoes. That one is a keeper!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this pretty pattern.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Love it......thank you


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! I think my daughter would love it.....thinking Christmas 2015!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you will make a lovely birthday gift for my daughter.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Thanks!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

bless you for sharing the link its lovely x


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I have just the Cascade yarn for this. thanx.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank u from me too....beautiful. Saving this one


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

Very nice...instructions look great, too.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you, its really pretty, I have printed it off and I am going to spoil myself. Tessa28


----------



## TinaS (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I think I need to make this one.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I like it. Bookmarked!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you. I really love it.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! It's a beautiful stitch.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely pattern, thank you


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

working on this as we speak...this requires concentration and it's a good idea to count stitches after every row to keep yourself on track. I'll post a pic when I finish it


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

So pretty! Thank you


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice and thank you.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, it is beautiful!


----------

